# I think my female betta is carrying eggs...



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When I was feeding my female betta this morning I bent down and when I looked at her face to face she looked very round and I thought I was just seeing things because I was still tired. :shock: Than my dad walked into my room to look at how my fish were doing and he said that she looked really fat too. So I went in and it looks like she has a pouch that's whitish/yellowish and I'm not sure if she's bloating or if it's an egg sack...I feed her 4 pellets a day so she's not getting overfed. I can take a picture if it would help. I'm not planning on breeding her and I have NO idea what to do if she's bloating. Please help!:-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, a picture would help.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok here are some pictures, you can't really see the "sac" that well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The white thing that is noticeable in the next to last pic is her ovipositor, if that is what you are talking about. The eggs are released from the ovipositor. She's probably carrying eggs. She'll either release them or reabsorb them.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Also its not harming her to have them in her... In most cases. Its very rare that they would die.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah! You stole Shani xD Kidding. Although, they do look exactly alike...


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

No I was talking about the "sac" in her stomach. The last picture kind of shows it, she's very round and on the right side you can kind of see it, it's yellowish. I'm glad that it's not harmful if she doesn't release them. I don't know much about female bettas, she's the first female I've had and obviously the males can't get pregnant.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

She looks like she is full of nice mature eggs, are you planning to breed her? She is a beautiful fish


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you. No I'm not going to breed her that's why I'm worried that it might harm her if they don't come out. She's the first female I've had, so I've never seen it before.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Ah I see, well I have owned one female for about 3 years, and whenever she would get full with eggs she would just reabsorb them into her body. It's quite common in the Finfish we raise at my university as well. Almost like extra nutrients for her body to reabsorb.  

Female bettas are fun  I think you will enjoy the experience  and Good luck 

and sorry I didn't notice you said you were not going to breed her in your original message! Lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks, I feel better! She's such a character, whenever she sees me feeding the other boys she makes sure that she's right there to get the food when it's her turn. I was thinking about getting another female and try putting them together, but I don't think I'm going to do that. I have Candi in a 1 gallon right now and I think that's too small for 2 female fish. I saw one post that said you should get at least a 10 gallon for 2 female bettas and I def don't have the room for a 10 gallon.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

aww she sounds like a cutie  you could always try, I had two together before, but I think they were siblings. Perhaps have an extra tanks just in case  I dunno 5 gallon might be enough, or maybe 2.5 gal if you have small girls that get along. If they sem to pick at one another a bigger tanks would be better. My two were inseparable lol they got along great


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

looks like it mu=ight just be her bellie to me.=)


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Might


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know, she was never that round and she was so tiny when I got her so that's why I was figured it was probably eggs or she was bloated. She's doing perfectly fine, so if she has eggs, hopefully she'll just absorb them. I was thinking about trying out a 2.5G with two females and put a divider up first, but I just bought another HM male and 12 is more than enough fish for me.


----------

